# essentials and comforts...



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi All

Getting closer to picking up our motor home and the shopping list keeps getting longer!  

It does contain 'sensible' things as well as 'comfort' items but what do you all suggest as either essential or those little things that make your motor home more comfortable?


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

A double memory foam matress topper. Cost £30, takes up no room and makes a world of differernce.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Personally I would hold off buying any extras until you have started using the van. Find out what you need. There are numerous posts on here where people have bought stuff they think they need only for it to be carried around Europe for years never being used.

The main thing we splashed out on was an automatic satellite TV dome and TV but that was only after months of struggling to get a signal from the standard aerial on the van. Even thats changed now. Signals are stronger in the UK and its all about to change in Europe.

I cant think of any other essential add ons we have needed or purchased. Dont even have levelling blocks although on occassions they would be useful!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We all use our motorhomes differently but this is my list......

Essential

The largest leisure battery you can afford and have room for plus a solar panel(s).

A couple of watering cans to keep topping up the freshwater tank.

A basic tool kit.

If travelling abroad for long periods a refillable gas system.



Comfort

A couple of relaxer chairs

Satellite system

Fridge full of lager and wine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> A Fridge full of lager and wine


How did I forget that one!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For this weather, a cosy pair of slippers.

Otherwise keep the motorhome stocked with its own items. That way you won't forget to take the pots/pans/plates/glasses (very important  ). You also won't worry that you've forgotten something. Only thing then to remember is empty house fridge, load MH fridge and go. 

Remember comfort is of the mind as well as the body.

Happy traveling

Sue


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just remember, that unless you are planning to cross the Gobi Desert then, you will never be far from a shop, garage or phone network.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I leave mine stocked with pots, pans, crockery etc
I have spare chargers for phones etc that now live in the van.

I keep a stock of things in the MH, eg underwear, t shirts, waterproof, basic essentials like salt, pepper, oil, coffee, herbs and spices, tinned tomatoes for sauces, packet of rice etc all secured in plastic boxes due to a mousey visitor once. Toiletries, towels, tea towels etc
That way I can just chuck in the laptop, food, a few books (although there are usually a couple unread in the van) and go.

I did buy some cushions for comfort, I leave a pair of crocs and slippers in too.

Spare dog lead!....and I needed it once when I found a dog running around on a road in the middle of nowhere....reunited safely with the owners who were looking for it, miles away and came in the car to look "at the other end of the woods"....That's spaniels for you!

All sorts of rubbish that one day I might need....gaffer tape, spare gaffer tape and other gubbins.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I think most modern motorhomes have the essentials already fitted in, what you put in is essential to your lifestyle and needs. 
We cook in ours, so all that is needed to do with that.
We change our clothes regularly :wink: so spare clothes
We read, so a Kindle or books
And so it goes on and on. Think what you require as a family and see whether it all fits in. Basically, if we can't get it in our van, then we don't have it.

We downsized to a van slightly smaller then our last and this made us go through everything that had been cluttering up the old van and had a cull. I suspect it's something our house needs too.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

As Spacerunner points out you are never far away from a supermarket, on our first trip in the motorhome I took spares for everything. I have since pared down (less payload on our latest van) apart from what has already been suggested I take a spare water pump as when ours went belly up (it was the only thing we didn't have a spare for!) it was on a Saturday evening in France and we had to wait until Tuesday before we could replace it. It was a real pain without running water (we were parking on Aires and wilding) so for the sake of a small outlay I have a spare.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Baby wipes and disposable gloves.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Interesting thread,
Essentials, food, drink clothing linen cutlery plates, pans, glasses.
We keep Van ready for the off for a weekend for longer we need to add more clothes and John's satellite dish :roll: 
Things I still have in the van after 3 years
Memory topper and duvets
A couple of small fleece blankets, great for when you are a bit cool but don't want to put the heating on
Remoska,
Whistling kettle
Corkscrew  
We take a TV, I couldn't start to set it up even if I wanted to. I leave it at home when I go away with friends.

Most important for me is a fold up plastic stool, use it several times a day to get into top cupboards, to reach to put silver screens on and it's a handy foot stool too. (5' 1") for those who are wondering.
we all have different priorities, would advise against buying too much to start with.
Imagine going somewhere for a few days, think about how you will spend the time, what you will do, walk, relax, swim, sightsee, and make sure you have the things you need with you. 
Today we spent the morning with a bit of a sort out of the garage, home, we don't have one on the van, we were astonished at the number of motorhome related items we had bought and used only once.
Anyone want a full roll of food grade blue, not very flexible hose?  

Sue


----------



## Glenhugh (Sep 15, 2012)

We bought our first motorhome in September and only started buying items afterwards. We went away for short trips ( 2-3 days) to suss out everything and start to buy what we thought we would need. Over the past six winter months we have learnt a great deal about type and size of products to buy.
We live in Devon and have just had a 2 week trip to NorthWales, Yorkshire and home. With gale force winds and snow we have learnt more about our requirements. This has been very helpful as we are off to the continent in two weeks.
When considering all your needs finally remember the payload and weight of your van.
We took advantage of the open weekend at Outdoor bits yesterday and had our weight checked with full tank of fuel and no fresh water. I would say that we had most items onboard except clothes and food. We only have 77kgs left!
Enjoy your van.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As previously mentioned, we all have different priorities.

For me, if I had to choose my Number One essential it's my bike and my Number One comfort is my cafetiere (and of course a couple of packs of Auchan Arabica coffee).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the techno stuff is a priority for me. Several mobile phones, Laptop with 8 hour battery and 12v cig lighter charger, two hi powered wifi antennas, sat nav with all 47 European countries and every possible motorhome related POI file you can think of downloaded such as Aires, LPG Stations, Cheese shops  . Off line camping car infos download for Aires all over Europe. The only manual guide I take is the "All the Aires book" but I use it less and less now and rely on the technology.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Everything I buy is essential; the wife buys the rest. Joking apart, no doubt you will buy things you do not use but so what. I wish I had gone straight to the TV system I have now instead of the incremental way it has evolved. Could have saved a mint.

Just get what you want and enjoy yourself.

Dave


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Well have just come back with what I thought was a very important purchase....wine glasses!  The corkscrew is already bought!

We're quite lucky as we have quite a lot of things from camping so will have a few outings to see what we _need _ and what I would _like_!

Solar panels are definitely something we have thought about but need to learn more about them.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not in any order and just for starters.

Different hose and tap connectors.
outside gas cooker
outside table & chairs
awning
bike's and spare inner tubes
solar power
wine & bottle opener
extra water container
watering can
ratchet straps to tie down awning
wine & bottle opener
beer
flip flops or crocs
nice leggy blonde :lol: or red head :lol:
caxton and fairfx cards
Mrs G :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Plastic watering can. No weight but it enables you to top up from ANY form of tap shape !


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Gas attack alarm....!!!!!!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd hate to leave home in my m/h without my coffee pot and Dave's teapot. I don't drink instant coffee or tea (other than one specific fruit tea) so my coffee is an essential for me!

It has taken us 8 years to fit solar panels, although we have had a folding panel for several years. We also have a tv and a fitted satelite dish which finds its signal automatically. Fantastic bits of kit, until you are parked under a tree!

Most things can be bought along the way if you decide you need them, so keep clutter to a minimum on your first couple of trips and add stuff only when you rrealise it is important to you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder why we still have an ironing board for our MH?

But don't worry it's still wrapped in the plastic it was supplied in.....

Other things we bought but have not used?

chocks for wheels when on ramps.....

mats for under the wheels - the one time we needed them we didn't have them  

a tow rope

heavy duty jump leads (now you KNOW we will need both of those in the next few days don't you....... :roll: )

I am sure that I will think of other things...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just completed fitting a new stereo/dvd with an add-on sat nav as I wasn't too happy with my previous system that didn't recognise the size of vehicle or no entry junctions.Next purchase is another 100w solar panel to give me a bit more independance.


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

MrsW said:


> I'd hate to leave home in my m/h without my coffee pot


Now that is a very important item for me too!


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Essentials;
Chargers for everything
Empty 8 litre water bottles to fill up when we know we will wild camp
Monster mats, we always park on them whatever the conditions
Internal thermals, for privacy as well as heat management

Luxuries;
iPod with earphones and speakers
Candles, love the smell and ambience all snugged up in the evening with a glass of wine
Scarves, they dress up and alter my limited van wardrobe


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrs W 

If the coffee and tea pots are vital, go out and spoil yourself and buy both for the MH just in case you forget - as you get older :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

a pressure cooker - makes short work of cooking many things (we've even made a cracking risotto under pressure) and so saves on gas use.

we have one that is essentially a pan base and the pressure lid fits onto this - only 3l in size, no handles, so takes up very little storage space. now if only I could remember the brand name......


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Levelling blocks and those things that go under the wheels for if you can't get off muddy grass. I can't remember what they're called but we started off with the yellow plastic one - useless - and then bought a more expensive pair like chains.
Friant - what is a monster mat?
Essential - a mattress topper, two duvets - one for under and one for over and a very lightweight blanket for if its below freezing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

my list echoes much of others

penguin an iron is not on it 8O :? 8O , loads of fabric softener and careful drying  

love my washing machine for long trips as I hate the idea of public machines and I don't mix colours. Sad

Love to cook so need , the slow cooker, pressure cooker,BBQ and Remoska

I also need to cook Rice and chicken daily for the dog although I am thinking of dumping him somewhere soon

Bought a brilliant small pressure cooker in Italy

Other than that a good supply of wine and I am happy

Aldra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Mrs W
> 
> If the coffee and tea pots are vital, go out and spoil yourself and buy both for the MH just in case you forget - as you get older :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Already have both in the van. We keep our van stocked ready to go- just need to add clothes and food and away we go!


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Lined all the cupboards with gripmat, folding bucket, mattress topper, range of hose connectors, corelle crockery ( lightweight and unbreakable but not nasty plastic), LED torch ( far better than ordinary torches and cheap on ebay), we have overmats and throws to protect upholstery, others will just ditch the mats and use the floor (!). Lightweight gas bottles, small spirit level ( I have attached a small one to the seat frame so just have to look down for level.... simples!)....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Depending on the way you want to spend your time, a spare toilet cassette. Ours means we can last around a week off grid (that's using coffee shop toilets when we're out!).


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

An oil filled radiator for end of season overnights where EHU is cheap/free
An electric fan (ditto) for Italy in high season
A Cobb BBQ
On board log book to record where we've been and what enjoyment we've had
Bordatlas for continental touring
A Drydock (or similar from Lakeland) for draining dishes anywhere 
Rubber gloves for dealing with the toilet cassette
Assortment of long leads for continental EHU
Easy clean cheap mat for landing on mud, coming down van steps. Black bin bag to keep it in.

A sense of adventure and doing away with the above - you can have an excellent time without them. Didn't mention wine etc as that is so obvious.

Apart from the log book when you later read posts about how much it all costs. You can then look back on fantastic adventures you wouldn't have had, even in a 5 star hotel.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Friant, Candles are a NO NO - get yerself some battery LED tea candles = far safer !

Tonyt, - Nah, that blend is for whimps - go for the strong stuff [it boost starts me most mornings 8O

Grath, - I'm trying to remember to what use i could make for a long legged blond . . do they take up much space in a van & can they be used for alternate uses [everything carried SHOULD have an alternate use] :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can not see the benefit of rubber gloves to empty a cassette

To me they are not hygienic and more likely to carry germs, unless you mean disposable ones

Other wise a good hand wash is much safer

aldra


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

StephandJohn
This is a monster mat, one of the best bits of kit ever bought according to my husband

http://www.smartoutdoors.biz/prod_gripmats.html

We always park on them, even if its not wet it stops the tyre making a dip in softer ground


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Aldra - we always clean the rubber gloves after cassette business when we do the dishes. Hot soapy water seems to work and keep us safe.
:lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

oh well

if you wash them in the hot dish water

Well that makes all the difference :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone! 

Have now got a few things sorted and either bought or bookmarked through everyone's help (and lots of searching for prices etc!).

Have bought:
Mattress topper - this took soooo long as didn't want just memory foam (age thing!) but have found Coolmax  Have got a plain duvet cover to put it in instead of trying to put a sheet on it!
Milenko wheel lock
Monster mats
Dry mat (amazon)
Leveller
Roll of grip mat

Still to get:
Thermal screens (but hoping they can wait a bit IF weather ever changes!)
TV 
Awning

Sure there's loads more but now counting the days till we collect our motor home!

Now, just to get my head around leisure batteries,inverters and solar panels :? 

Tania


----------

